# Mirko "Cro Cop" Filipovic Support Thread!



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

*Don't give up on him*​
It's no secret this guy has been on a rough road since the fall of Pride FC. He has little to no success in the UFC and has looked terrible compared to his former glory.








Not all is bad though Mirko Filipovic look's and sounds as confident as he did back in the day. He has got a new training camp and is in excellent shape. he understands that his kicks will not win him his fights alone now. He knows what's at stake, win or go home. Win or retire.








Show your support and change your avatar to a Cro Cop one. Personally I *KNOW* that Mirko will be back. I don't care what anyone say's he still has a chance to win the belt.

*WAR CRO COP*​


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Skeptical, while hopeful.


----------



## kickstar (Nov 12, 2009)

war cro cop..:thumbsup:


----------



## UFCFAN89 (Jan 20, 2010)

CC's wars in Pride will always be in my heart.

I'll be rooting for him Saturday. WAR CC :thumbsup:


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Always supporting Cro Cop. Always believe in him, and hope to see Pride Mirko kick Rothwells head off.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I still believe in him :thumbsup:

he can still beat somebody like Rothwell!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I will definitely be rooting for him!


----------



## guam68 (Jun 14, 2009)

Heres hoping we see the old Cro Cop back in the cage. War CC


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

I would LOVE to see the old CC show up.. that would be worth the PPV right there for ne anyway..


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

I believes! 

War CroCop! Shrug his takedowns and kick kick kick.


----------



## mickkelly12 (Jan 19, 2008)

I put 10 euro on Rothwell to win by points at 8 to 1. I hope i lose that bet


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

mickkelly12 said:


> I put 10 euro on Rothwell to win by points at 8 to 1. I hope i lose that bet


Nice :thumbsup: I had a friend who used to bet against his own Football team in order to buffer the blow of a loss. If his team wins, he's hyped, if his team loses, he's disappointed and angry, but a few dollars richer to blunt the blow.


----------



## Nomale (Apr 22, 2007)

When watching a guy like Mirko it becomes painfully obvious how important the mental side of fighting is. Hopefully he won't be thinking about fishing during this fight. 
I'll be rooting for him for sure!


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

It was hard to watch Crocop's fight against Dos Santos. Not because he was being dominated by a fighter who was more skilled than him in every department, but rather because he gave up half way through the fight. He simply gave up and got demolished before being injured. 

I really do hope he comes back and beats Rothwell, but I'm not holding my breath. Mirko has been saying stuff like this during his entire UFC stint. "I'm focused, I'm determined, I have my spirit back, I'm confidant" but then he falls short and lacks all of that stuff he says he has. Blanka took his leg, James Bond Villian #4 took his spirit (and one if his nuts, Overeem has the other) and the Pride killer took his heart. 

There's really nothing left but hope. Let's pray Rothwell doesn't take that as well.


----------



## NATAS (Jun 30, 2008)

At least Mirko is getting angry, he needs to!

War MIRKO LHK


----------



## pgebhard25 (Dec 31, 2006)

I'll throw some coin on him in the vbookie.

The UFC stint (with the Overeem fight in between) has been disheartening but I'm still a huge fan.


----------



## mmamasta (Jan 10, 2008)

HUGE CroCop fan, always have been, always will be.

I hate to agree that he has been kinda singing the same song and dance for his entire stint back, BUT, I just can't stop. I can't stop thinking that with the right subtle tweaking he could be RIGHT back to his skull-crushing dominating self.

My hope in this fight is that he was ready and he was changed, and he went to a much better camp for the JDS fight. But he just got surprised. I actually wasn't a JDS fan but now I want him to be like the next Fedor, JUST so it can justify running through the new CC. I think after CC was so surprised at how good JDS's hands were (I don't think he underestimated JDS, but until he hits you...ALOT...REALLY fast, you have to underestimate him). So he kind of broke down because he knew there was no way for him to win (his only strength is stand up, and he was getting tooled).

SO, my fingers and toes will be crossed that he justifies my un-justified faith in him and destroys Big Ben on Saturday.

WAR CROCOP!!!!


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

i hope he comes back. LHK FTW


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

Always pulling for Mirko. I just know one day he's gonna surprise us all. I have no illusions of title shots or HW dominance. But I can see him claiming at least one more high-level HW's skull before he leaves fighting for good. Heres to wishful thinking!


----------



## enochian (Oct 19, 2007)

he is still my hero. god bless.


----------



## Toxie (Mar 18, 2007)

WAR Cro Cop!!!!!! 

He will forever be a legend in my books. I wanna see his arm raised again.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Supporting Cro Cop all day every day.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

CC has earned legend status in perpetuity as far as I'm concerned. The fact that his career is a highlight reel negates any recent failures.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

hell yea. WAR CRO COP!!!! Never give up on Cro Cop!!


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

Good to see so much support on here!


----------



## joe davola (Feb 10, 2010)

WAR CROP COP is it me or is there no other fighter that makes you feel his pain like cro cop when he loses


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

joe davola said:


> WAR CROP COP is it me or is there no other fighter that makes you feel his pain like cro cop when he loses


I agree.

kinda strange actually.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

KryOnicle said:


> Always supporting Cro Cop. Always believe in him, and hope to see Pride Mirko kick Rothwells head off.


I don't think homeboy can get that leg up anymore.


----------



## mickkelly12 (Jan 19, 2008)

Im hoping for a full Pride resurgence Wandy by brutal KO via knees, CC by devastating head kick and Nogueira by Awesome sub.

Come on the lads!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

we need vids. someone wanna post some? i cant right now. stickied because he is a legend.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

sign me up!


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

ZeroPRIDE said:


> we need vids. someone wanna post some? i cant right now. stickied because he is a legend.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

If he does leave the UFC I hope he does not retire, I hope he goes to Strikeforce, maybe that is the best place for him to be.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

*K1 Cro Cop*


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Great videos. I'll rep you when it lets me.

Damn. He destroyed the Axe Murderer, despite the dancing around "I'm going to Wanderize you" staredown.


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

Come on CROCOP! Don't make me cry again...


----------



## godson (Apr 17, 2009)

VolcomX311 said:


> Skeptical, while hopeful.


:thumbsup:

Lets Go CRO COP!!!


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

VolcomX311 said:


>





VolcomX311 said:


>












thanks for adding vids while i was at work:thumbsup:


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

I know it sounds crazy but when Cro Cop fights im almost more excited to see him get in the octagon then the main event. I felt that way for UFC 99, UFC 103 and now for 110.

UFC 103 was completley ruined for me after Cro Cop lost. Franklin getting dropped was icing on the cake.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

my heart sank when he lost to Gonzaga. i cant remember if it was the ME or lower on the card but that ruined the event for me aswell.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Really marking for CroCop in this fight. Just one more left high kick Mirko, just one more.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

luckbox said:


> Really marking for CroCop in this fight. Just one more left high kick Mirko, just one more.


Welcome to the forum. :thumbsup:

You and me as well as a lot of other people here would love to see one more LHK from Mirko!


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

Crocop should stop training aht his own gym and join a good mma camp. He needs to be pushed.


----------



## Skull Hammer (Jan 7, 2010)

KryOnicle said:


> Always supporting Cro Cop. Always believe in him, and hope to see Pride Mirko kick Rothwells head off.


I AGREE 100%

I really thought he was retiring after Dos Santos brutalized him ! I heared he fired his old trainers and have a new camp!
GOOD LUCK CRO COP WE'RE WITH YOU !


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

No matter what happens come Saturday I will always be a fan. Even if he losses he is a legend. If he retired after the GP he would be a legend.

I don't care about the stupid record Mirko Filipovic is a legend. PERIOD.

He is gonna make a comeback though I can feel it by just looking at him and listening to him talk his confidence is back, I KNOW IT,


----------



## stanzi (Sep 24, 2008)

UFCFAN18 said:


>


Everytime I see this pic, I ask myself how on earth did he walked out of the ring using his right foot... and yes, a good grappling tecnique by the referee 
As for the fight, I love this "last chance", "ex champion-underdog-return to glory" Rocky Balboa stories, it makes it more interesting....hoping we'll see one finally happening with Mirko.


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

You wanna hear another underdo story?

Cro Cop has been training for Rothwell now he is fighting a BJJ guy. Not only that there are reports that he is cut over his eye and it will come open very easily.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

stanzi said:


> Everytime I see this pic, I ask myself how on earth did he walked out of the ring using his right foot... and yes, a good grappling tecnique by the referee
> As for the fight, I love this "last chance", "ex champion-underdog-return to glory" Rocky Balboa stories, it makes it more interesting....hoping we'll see one finally happening with Mirko.


I still can't believe it wasn't broken. He said he "stretched" some ligaments, I'm thinking tore them all to hell and he just didn't want to say.

My own (left) ankle was in a cast at the time, so I was screaming when that happened.


----------



## stanzi (Sep 24, 2008)

UFCFAN18 said:


> there are reports that he is cut over his eye and it will come open very easily.


I read he f..d up his arcade and already had it stiched in the hospital. If i was Perosh, I would rush to open the stitches as quickly as I could.


----------



## Henrich 1 (Nov 28, 2009)

Everybody Please Cro Cop Is Fighting Some Next Guy Now.rothwell Pulled Out.but We All Know Cro Cop Is Going To Do A **** Choke On That New Person.got My Ticks For Ufc 113 Yayayayayya


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

UFCFAN18 said:


> You wanna hear another underdo story?
> 
> Cro Cop has been training for Rothwell now he is fighting a BJJ guy. Not only that there are reports that he is cut over his eye and it will come open very easily.


yea heres a link about the cut. I hope he can protect it well enough. He is refusing to let this keep him out of the fight.

http://mmafrenzy.com/13262/mirko-cro-cop-reportedly-cut-while-sparring-but-plans-to-fight-at-ufc-110/


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

CC vs Perosh vbookie:

http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc-vbookie-betting/72086-mirko-cro-cop-vs-anthony-perosh.html


----------



## Banana Pants (Feb 20, 2010)

What is vbookie?


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Banana Pants said:


> What is vbookie?


It's a game that allows you to bet your credits on a fighter and win or lose credits given the outcome of the actual fight. Check it out, it's easy to play. 

For the record you have 122 credits on your account at that time.


----------



## Banana Pants (Feb 20, 2010)

How do I get these credits do I have to buy them?


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

No you dont buy them. You increase them as you post on the forum and can win them in different forum games. 

I just tossed you 2K so you can wager more on tonight's event. Spend them wisely :thumbsup:


----------



## Banana Pants (Feb 20, 2010)

Sweet, most excellent dude!!! All on Nog!!!!!!:thumb02::thumb02::thumb02:


----------



## Skull Hammer (Jan 7, 2010)

luckbox said:


> Really marking for CroCop in this fight. Just one more left high kick Mirko, just one more.


one of the problems is the austrailian crowds !!
@ UFC 103 they were completley on his side !
now the chants is gonan be a problem for him !


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

did you read my pm netkingz?


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

Oh my god.

When my favorite fighters like Mir and Cro Cop fight I almost feel sick in my stomach when it get's close. A part of me just wishes the fight would end quickly so I could get on with my night haha.

Cmon Mirko man you got alot of fans that want to see you win tonight. Im sure you won't dissapoint. This guy has nothing on JDS.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

*War Cro Cop!!!*


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Hell yeah, great to see Mirko get a win. :thumb02::thumb02::thumb02::thumb02:


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

you know it bud


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

I thought he looked better then he has ever looked in the UFC but im still not super happy.

Im starting the think the space of the octagon is as much as an enemy as the fighters in the UFC.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I never stopped believing in you Cro Cop! *big tear slides down cheek*


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Happy as can be, except for Nog losing...


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Yeah, the guy beat a 3 day replacement who was already a C level fighter. Ah well, now the name Cro Cop will look good on another fighters resume. I'm glad to see him win though.

And yeah...big time sadness for Nog.


----------



## Johnni G (Dec 2, 2009)

This thread shines more now


----------



## Johnni G (Dec 2, 2009)

ZeroPRIDE said:


> *War Cro Cop!!!*


raise01:


----------



## Henrich 1 (Nov 28, 2009)

2 out of 3 won. did you know that ufc put the pride fighters on like cro cop silva and nog.cool i was so pissed when nog lost.i hat cain.


----------



## brucelee23 (Mar 4, 2009)

Well i will say this, its a fresh start at least for crocop. 
Perush, not a valid test for the new crocop, but he does have balls to take a fight against the croation on such short notice like that. 
In crocops last fight with Dos Santos, i thought the once dominant pridefc tournament champ was done in mma. He was slow, looked older, in some sense by the 2nd round i got the feeling he didnt want to be in there with Santos. 
I do feel crocop has stepped it up abit, he looked better, good to see him sprawl like he did as we all know the UFC HW division is full of Wrestlers so crocop will have to have good takedown defence when facing top end competitors. His striking was abit more crisper, though not like it used to be i feel. I wish crocop would go out and submit someone, like a great wrestller just to throw a few fighters off bcoz at the moment, every fighter knows crocop is a striker who doesnt wnat to do any of the ground game. crocop has trained with Werdum so he has a submission game. 
I think these vets who are still competing at a high level all need to mix it up. We saw Chris lytle submit his younger opponant last night, even couture chose to submit coleman the other week. This is MMA, you dont have to ko the guy all the time, the likes of crocop and other experienced fighters should start to fight smartly and protect their bodies as much as possible as they get older in this sport. 
Still a win is a win, i'm glad to see crocop back to winning ways. Cant wait to see him fight rothwell. As we know from his fight with alekzander Emilianenko, he can head kick big guys, i would love to see him take off rothwells head and get back in the top end mix with the best UFC HW's !!!


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Who do you guys think is a good prospect for him.

Kong x 2 since he's on a losing streak. Their first fight did NOT sit well with me especially since he's a striker too. 

Pat Barry
Gilbert Yvel
Antoni Hardonk
Kimbo...lolz even though I think at this point Kimbo has a chance since he now incorporates take downs to make it somewhat competitive + he isn't afraid to bang.
Big Nog x 2


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Really glad to see Mirko bagging a win. The opponent wasn't all that, but a win is a win, and this could be what Mirko needs to get a nice streak going. He looked good i must say, gave a confident vibe and seemed to be in good shape. If he can take Rothwell next, and then go on to get another solid win, he is right up there. Well done CroCop.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> Who do you guys think is a good prospect for him.
> 
> Kong x 2 since he's on a losing streak. Their first fight did NOT sit well with me especially since he's a striker too.
> 
> ...



I think that they could hype up Cro Cop/Nog 2 pretty well. I'm not sure they would want to though. They are two very big names so I would think that they would want them to get both of them back on track. Pitting them against each other would give one of them another loss. I would think that they would give each of them another fight.


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

Im down for a Cro Cop/Kongo rematch


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

UFCFAN18 said:


> Im down for a Cro Cop/Kongo rematch


Me too, but with a point deducted for any shots to the nads.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

luckbox said:


> The opponent wasn't all that, but a win is a win, and this could be what Mirko needs to get a nice streak going.


Beating a mediocore fighter doesn't magically make you able to beat good fighters. Cro Cops wins and losses in the UFC are evidence of this.


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

I can't believe he nearly let it go to a 3rd round.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

maybe he just wanted ring time? that would be my guess. its also hard to beat a fighter and runs away then when you close in on him drops down for a poor take down attempt the whole fight.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Beating a mediocore fighter doesn't magically make you able to beat good fighters.


Actually yes, it does. Do not question my logic.


----------



## stanzi (Sep 24, 2008)

Biowza said:


> I can't believe he nearly let it go to a 3rd round.


I just watched an interview with him, says he really didn't want to hurt the Perosh guy and wanted to give him a bit of respect for showing up for the fight in the first place, since there were more experienced UFC fighters at the spot who refused to fight.
He also tried to avoid the ground because he's 8 kilos heavier and predicted something like this elbow would happen as soon as he gets on top of Perosh.
And he didn't want to finish him out of respect, as soon as he saw blood pouring out. He said "I'd rather not kick him again at that point".
Said the result was basically certain in advance and Perosh only had a chance for lucky punch which didn't happen, so it was a routine win he doesn't care much about, and which doesn't show anything about his future chances or form to contest for a title.
So, what's the big fuss? Why on earth CC wouldn't minimize the risk or turn the Perosh's face into a pile of blood, if it's uncalled for?


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

stanzi said:


> I just watched an interview with him, says he really didn't want to hurt the Perosh guy and wanted to give him a bit of respect for showing up for the fight in the first place, since there were more experienced UFC fighters at the spot who refused to fight.
> He also tried to avoid the ground because he's 8 kilos heavier and predicted something like this elbow would happen as soon as he gets on top of Perosh.
> And he didn't want to finish him out of respect, as soon as he saw blood pouring out. He said "I'd rather not kick him again at that point".
> Said the result was basically certain in advance and Perosh only had a chance for lucky punch which didn't happen, so it was a routine win he doesn't care much about, and which doesn't show anything about his future chances or form to contest for a title.
> So, what's the big fuss? Why on earth CC wouldn't minimize the risk or turn the Perosh's face into a pile of blood, if it's uncalled for?


Would you happen to have a link to that interview by chance? + rep if you can.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

UFCFAN18 said:


> Would you happen to have a link to that interview by chance? + rep if you can.


Agreed.


----------



## stanzi (Sep 24, 2008)

Unfortunately, video of the interview upon his arrival at the airport is in croatian, as entire site, so I didn't post it in the first place, but here you go...


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

stanzi said:


> Unfortunately, video of the interview upon his arrival at the airport is in croatian, as entire site, so I didn't post it in the first place, but here you go...


Cool thanks I used google translate to do the best I could.


----------



## stanzi (Sep 24, 2008)

UFCFAN18 said:


> Cool thanks I used google translate to do the best I could.


Actually, I was surprised when I tried google, on how much it can translate. Unfortunately, majority of what he said is solely in the video interview, but in the written article, only major thing that skipped the translation ("I struggle nezadovoljan" :confused02: ) correctly goes "I'm not too satisfied with the fight".


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

stanzi said:


> Actually, I was surprised when I tried google, on how much it can translate. Unfortunately, majority of what he said is solely in the video interview, but in the written article, only major thing that skipped the translation ("I struggle nezadovoljan" :confused02: ) correctly goes "I'm not too satisfied with the fight".


Oh ok cool thanks I was wondering what the hell that meant.


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

bumpbedee bump bump


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

The fan in me can't help it and I will always root for Mirko and believe he can win this fight against my better judgement. So fukk it! He's gonna smash Barry!

Yeah and double yeah! 


Right guys?


Guys?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

War Crocop!!!!!!


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

Walker said:


> The fan in me can't help it and I will always root for Mirko and believe he can win this fight against my better judgement. So fukk it! He's gonna smash Barry!
> 
> Yeah and double yeah!
> 
> ...


**** YA!!


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

I told you all not to give up. 

CRO COP IS BACK


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

UFCFAN18 said:


> I told you all not to give up.
> 
> CRO COP IS BACK



*HOLY SHIT- HELL YESS!!!!!**


I'm almost crying right now- that was soooo beautiful! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## AstroBouncer (Jan 4, 2007)

Awesome fight! Now whats next for Mirko? Rematch Gonzaga? Or maybe Kongo?


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo hoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

on my knees and mouth wide open in support of Mirko


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

AstroBouncer said:


> Awesome fight! Now whats next for Mirko? Rematch Gonzaga? Or maybe Kongo?


Im hoping Gonzaga just because how marketable it is. SOLID co main event material.

A fight with Kongo would please me too.


----------



## UFCFAN89 (Jan 20, 2010)

*WAR CRO COP!!!!!*


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Cro Cop looked great after the second round. He had Bary thinking about the takedown and Cro Cop was really mixing up his strikes. I think that Barry needs to rethink letting people like Cro Cop back to their feet to recover.


----------



## kickstar (Nov 12, 2009)

mirko said before the fight that this is his last fight..he is not fighting anymore...croatian newspapers said that...awsome fight by mirko..and i am glad that he is retired...:thumbsup:


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

kickstar said:


> mirko said before the fight that this is his last fight..he is not fighting anymore...croatian newspapers said that...awsome fight by mirko..and i am glad that he is retired...:thumbsup:


From my understanding he was only going to retire if the UFC did not renew his contract.

With that win im sure they are willing.


----------



## kickstar (Nov 12, 2009)

croatian commentatory says that mirko told him before the fight,that this was his last fight,and if he loose or win he will retired...


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

kickstar said:


> croatian commentatory says that mirko told him before the fight,that this was his last fight,and if he loose or win he will retired...


Yah I had a feeling cuz it was his last fight on contract. What a way to go then!!!


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

cro cop!!!! that was a great fight


----------



## tyler90wm (Oct 8, 2008)

I just got done watching the post conference, and I didn't realize Cro Cop was such a funny guy. I'd always thought he would be more serious than comedic.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

This is a great win for Cro Cop, but I can't help but think that Barry somehow helped him with the win. Barry could've easily finished the fight in the first round, but chose to let Cro Cop stand.


----------



## kickstar (Nov 12, 2009)

UrbanBounca said:


> This is a great win for Cro Cop, but I can't help but think that Barry somehow helped him with the win. Barry could've easily finished the fight in the first round, but chose to let Cro Cop stand.


Barry said on post interview that he broke his finger during the fight,so that change his gameplain..


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

kickstar said:


> Barry said on post interview that he broke his finger during the fight,so that change his gameplain..


What in the hell does that matter? He basically had Cro Cop TKO'd, and sat back and watched him get everything back together. It's a broken finger, not a broken arm.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

UrbanBounca said:


> This is a great win for Cro Cop, but I can't help but think that Barry somehow helped him with the win. Barry could've easily finished the fight in the first round, but chose to let Cro Cop stand.





UrbanBounca said:


> What in the hell does that matter? He basically had Cro Cop TKO'd, and sat back and watched him get everything back together. It's a broken finger, not a broken arm.


I think that he thought he had the definite advantage on the feet so he didn't want to go to the ground. Kind of like how he let Hardonk back up and how Silva lets people back up. Barry was dominating Cro Cop in the first so I think in his mind, he thought if he let Cro Cop up, he could keep having his way with him.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

UrbanBounca said:


> What in the hell does that matter? He basically had Cro Cop TKO'd, and sat back and watched him get everything back together. It's a broken finger, not a broken arm.


turns out it was his hand and then later his foot.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

I don't think Barry was close to finishing him. He staggered him, and knocked him on his ass, but if Barry followed him to the ground it only would have led to the same outcome a little sooner. 

I like Pat, but he was getting his ass kicked by Hardonk too up until he decided to pull the trigger.

I'd say the fight was there for Barry to take, on the feet. He is younger, faster, and his striking is AS hard if not harder. BUT, his inexperience, and timidness lost him the fight. IN MY OPINION


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

kickstar said:


> croatian commentatory says that mirko told him before the fight,that this was his last fight,and if he loose or win he will retired...


Really? That's weird I always heard that Mirko wanted to continue fighting as long as he was with the UFC. He said that he would retire if his contract was not renewed. He said Strikeforce/Dream was something he was not interested in.

Im confident he will renew his contract and continue to fight. If he did retire after last night I wouldn't be crushed though.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

^^Totally agree with this^^ I'd love to see Mirko continue to fight but if that was the last time I saw him fight it would be a great memory and great one to go out on. Not only were most people thinking Barry would crush him, he gets battered in the first round making it look like that very thing wold happen only to fight through that and come out the winner. Plus you saw how he reacted right after Barry tapped out how much it meant to him- honestly one of the best things I've seen as a fan of MMA and Mirko to see what it meant to him.

I'll take that memory over Chuck's last one anytime.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I still wanna see him against Mir  He should sign a new contract one more time. At least three more fights! It seemed to me that he still enjoys his job to much.


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

BobbyCooper said:


> I still wanna see him against Mir  He should sign a new contract one more time. At least three more fights! It seemed to me that he still enjoys his job to much.


No please not Mir that would be a fight I just could not enjoy. I would want to look away but I wouldn't be able too. 

I think that a rematch with Nog, Gonzaga or Kongo are alot more interesting.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Well, just delete one of the names out of your sig and we can make it happen


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

BobbyCooper said:


> Well, just delete one of the names out of your sig and we can make it happen


LOL notice how they are at the top too 

It would be an interesting match and I guess on a positive note someone will have to win right? Haha.

BTW like my new avatar? AXE KICK FTW<


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Haha thats the new Mirko. The watch out for the AXE KICK Mirko^^


----------

